# Show car LSP for Audi R8?



## Patton55 (May 12, 2013)

Hi Mike,

I just picked up an Audi R8 in phantom black pearl. The car is a weekend driver only and I want to bring it up to show car quality and enter it into club concours competition.
After I buff the paint out with my Flex 3401 VRG (scholl concepts S30), what would you suggest as the best LSP product to bring out the gloss level, a product that I could have fun layering that is easy to use and most importantly doesn't leave streaks and/or hazing?

Thanks 
Patton


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

95%+ of the end result is in the prep (machine polishing stages) so x,y,z waxes would all be fine.

As you aren't basing your choice on durability I'd suggest Britemax Vantage & Raceglaze 55 for their ease of application/removal.

Happy waxing:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

As above its a simple equation
Time+effort = result.
What product is entirely up to you. There is no best product out there just the best product for you, which only really you can answer which one is best.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

On black paint I've had some amazing final results with Poorboys Nattys Blue. And I can say the same about Chemical Guys Petes 53 and Swissvax Shield.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Patton,

I reformatted your post into a bullet style list of questions using your original post...



Patton55 said:


> *what would you suggest as the best LSP product to *
> 
> 1. bring out the gloss level,
> 
> ...


A couple of quick comments, not just for you but for anyone reading this into the future....

*Gloss* starts with a smooth surface. Just wanted to point that out. Since yuo have a brand new Audi and have machien polished it you're good to go there.

*Layering*. I've written a lot over the years on the topic of layering, whether it's possible and if it is possible if that's a good thing?

My opinion is for a car like yours layering really isn't an issue, instead, focus on finding a product you like and will use and then use it. Nothing looks as good as freshly waxed car so if you always want your car to look like it was just waxed then just wax your car.

Make sense? (Subtitute paint sealant or coating for the word wax, personal preference).

*Easy to use?* You're in luck... most quality products now days are easy to use. It wasn't always like this...

*No streaks or haze?*

Streaks are a sign of un-removed product. That is product residues still on the suraface because they were not wiped off. I have an article called,

*The Final Wipe Mike Phillips*

Google those words and add Mike Phillips and you can find the article. It should be here in my section on DW.

Haze can be the same thing as streaks or worse, that's marring or scratches. Just make sure everything that touches the paint on your car is clean, soft and of high quality and you should not have any problems.

As for a product....

There are a LOT of coatings on the market and I've used many and I have to say they are all very good. At Autogeek we have one that in my opinoin is the easiest to use because it's a spray-on product. It also includes in the brand a spray detailer and a spray booster and all these products offer a synergistic chemical compatability because they are all made by the same chemist.

Black is a tough color to get perfect and to keep perfect. Another article I wrote has this title,

*Black is not a color, it's a full time job Mike Phillips*

Google that if like to read....

Last year I bought my wife a Mercedes-Benz SLK350 with the PPG Ceramiclear finish. It only had fine swirls, we were lucky. We polished it out using a fine cut polish and since then all I've used on it is the Black Label Surface Coating and Black Label Booster plus a gentle wash using a foam gun and blotting the paint dry, not wiping it.

It always looks like it was just detailed. Nope, it's not black but I think you would get the same results as long as you use clean, soft applicator pads and microfiber towels.

I use the Black Label Diamond Surface Coating like a spray detailer, that is I mist it onto the paint, spread with a microfiber towel, then turn the towel to a dry side and give the panel a final wipe to a dry shine.

Why I like this product is because it's fast, it's easy, and it always leaves the paint looking glassy, like liquid glass and smooth to the touch. It washes very fast and easy to and dries very fast and easy.

If you Google the below and add my name the full-write-up will come up as I don't think I've posted this here on DW.

*2006 Mercedes-Benz SLK 350 Show Car Makeover Pictures Mike Phillips*










*ONE YEAR LATER* (and this SLK350 is parked outside 24/7)

These pictures were taken at our last Cars & Coffee show and again, all I do is use the Surface Coating, the Detailer and the Booster as they are all spray on, spread around, wipe-off type products. This works for me, doesn't mean it will work for everyone....



Mike Phillips said:


> Great turn out for our Saturday Tech Session with almost 50 people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google,

*Pictures: 4th Autogeek's Cars & Coffee*

For the full write-up from that show.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Fully informative post from mike again.

Its great how you answer in depth, offer comparisons and use your vat of knowledge.

I agree with the fresh cloth, applicator and pattjng dry thing to keep tge R8 looking its best.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I would recommend dodos Supernatural wax as it doesn't change the look of the paint after a machine polish as much as some other lsp's I have used. 
Gonz.


----------

